# putting out of your mind by Bob Rotella



## drawboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Crap, sorry guys but it was, no help whatsoever and poorly written and laid out. In one chapter the writer recalls an incident where Jack Nicklaus refuses to believe he ever missed a putt under 5 feet. Yeah well neither have I, believed it I mean, I've missed hundreds, believing I haven't hasn't helped me putt more 5 footers and never will. I'd give this one a miss. I'd be interested to hear the other view from anyone who this book has genuinely helped. 3/10 max.


----------



## bordergolfer (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry drawboy, but I think you've missed the whole point of the book.

It's an excellent book. I've got them all.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Probably, but it did nothing for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

I liked the fact that it wasn't hung up on the technique. Fix on whacking it in the hole, can't go wrong. Recommended it to a friend whose technique is terrible, and every one who he plays with has a different theory. Since reading this book, his putting is ok. It has emptied his head, and now he just hits it at the hole. Any one offering advise is told to shove it. Rubbish style, but he gets it in the hole. What more can you ask.

I think you have missed the point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2010)

Murph

Have you thought of lending it to Hywel. He needs it badly


----------



## painterboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Crap, sorry guys but it was, no help whatsoever and poorly written and laid out. In one chapter the writer recalls an incident where Jack Nicklaus refuses to believe he ever missed a putt under 5 feet. Yeah well neither have I, believed it I mean, I've missed hundreds, believing I haven't hasn't helped me putt more 5 footers and never will. I'd give this one a miss. I'd be interested to hear the other view from anyone who this book has genuinely helped. 3/10 max.
		
Click to expand...


I'm one that's it genuinely helped.
In a nutshell, it's all about trusting your instincts.
You look at the putt, take in if it's downhill, uphill or whatever, slow, fast, address the ball and hit it 'OUT OF YOUR MIND'.

You quite literally do not think of anything when you hit the ball,just allow your subconscious to do it for you (that's the one which puts your ball in the water,or out of bounds if you let it )

You will feel completely out of control when you strike the ball, but pleasantly surprised at the result.

Find it works best on long putts.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hywel didn't need it on Friday, I have never seen him putt like that. Heck, he was nearly as good as me! Maybe he just needs decent greens?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2010)

(that's the one which puts your ball in the water,or out of bounds if you let it )
		
Click to expand...

In my case that'll be putting it OB then!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2010)

I read somewhere (may even have been on here) that Monty takes no more than 4 secs over his putts. He criticised Langer for taking 11 secs or more. Forgive me if the figures are not dead accurate but the point is spend all the time you like weighing up the putt but when you then address the ball get on with it quickly.

I guess this book teaches the same message.


----------



## Screwback (Mar 18, 2010)

I have not read the book but have listend to the audio book and it is a very good listen and help my cofidence with my putting immensly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2010)

Read the book but at the moment its about making sure I'm gripping it neutrally, my address position is good and seeing my line, trusting it and firing. I've always taken one practice swing looking while looking at the hole then one next to the ball get into position and send it home.

I think the book makes some good points and is great at making you a more positive putter and is definitely worth a read.


----------



## Parmo (Mar 19, 2010)

I really enjoyed the book, it has helped me no end.  Though after reading it I started on "Golf is not.." and thought it very much the same just overall game.


----------



## colint (Mar 20, 2010)

I just don't get the Rotella stuff, the gist of this book seems to be pick your line, judge the speed, then hit the ball. Err, thanks Bob, kinda worked that out for myself


----------



## macsport1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I really enjoyed his books because each story has a valuable lesson to help enjoy golf more but sometimes I could have done with more guidance. For example, this is what happens when you miss short putts and this is what you should do about it. A book of faults and fixes would be great.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 21, 2010)

I just don't get the Rotella stuff, the gist of this book seems to be pick your line, judge the speed, then hit the ball. Err, thanks Bob, kinda worked that out for myself
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, me neither. My mate did actually go on and on and on about listening to some Rotella stuff he'd been listening to on mp3. He did say how good it was as I watched him 3-putt half a dozen times on the next round - most effective thing I ever saw


----------



## Region3 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just don't get the Rotella stuff, the gist of this book seems to be pick your line, judge the speed, then hit the ball. Err, thanks Bob, kinda worked that out for myself
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, me neither. My mate did actually go on and on and on about listening to some Rotella stuff he'd been listening to on mp3. He did say how good it was as I watched him 3-putt half a dozen times on the next round - most effective thing I ever saw  

Click to expand...

But was he throwing clubs or laughing while he did it?

I've not read/listened to any Rotella, but I bought the audiobook of Zen Golf.
Obviously the idea is to make you play better, but if you don't, what's the point in worrying or getting stressed about it.

Peace


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 26, 2010)

Great book in my opinion, has helped me loads. I accept it isn't for everyone but I used to get all hung up on how many times I 3 putted or trying not to 3 putt. This book changed the way I think and I now putt like I don't care about it. I still 3 putt obviously but I don't count them anymore, all I know is I am now taking 32-33 putts on a bad day when before it has been as high as 37-38 (I was really bad) That makes a huge diffence to your score and ultimately your handicap.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 26, 2010)

If you watch golf on the TV and see how many putts the pro's miss on near perfect greens you wouldn't worry about your own putting quite so much.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 27, 2010)

I read somewhere (may even have been on here) that Monty takes no more than 4 secs over his putts....
		
Click to expand...

Wow....that explains one of the greatest mysteries of the world of the last 20 years.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 30, 2010)

Indeed, and that's one of the things the book helped me with. There are many factors that affect whether the ball goes in the hole, most of which I can't control. I now judge myself on whether I did everything in my control to make the putt, from that point on, it either goes in or it doesn't. If it doesn't go in and I did what I could, so be it. 

It took this book to teach me that, others already have that attitude.


----------

